# Damn! I forgot to even post this... Samplecast #70 now live



## reutunes (Apr 20, 2018)

With all the HZ Strings drama this month, I forgot to write a post about the actual show! So sorry.

Recently, I've been involved with the releases of Clouds and Trailer Xpressions II and have been working on a few other cool things which I'll tell you about in next week's newsletter. Episode 70 is packed, with a comprehensive review of Hans Zimmer Strings, interview with composer Stephen Letnes and the usual news, updates and freebies.

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

2 French Horns – Waverunner Audio
Trailer Xpressions II – Sample Logic
USQ-1 – UVI
Mist – Cinetools
https://bit.ly/2Jj9ylz (Orchestrata – Audio Reward)
Concert Grand – Light & Sound
Cinepiano – Cinesamples
COMPOSER INTERVIEW – Stephen Letnes
Able Artist Foundation
Hans Zimmer Strings – Spitfire Audio
GDC 2018 Bundle – Sonniss
Ocarina & Saxello – Big Cat Instruments
IK Multimedia – Syntronik Deluxe
EZkeys Dream Machine – Toontrack


----------

